# 2DP 5DT and feeling very low



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry to start the day off on a low tone but sometimes the only place to go is where other people know how you feel.

I haven't been on here since our 1st IVF cycle failed earlier this year.  In all honesty we never thought it would fail so it hit us very hard.

We are on our 2nd go and I had 1 grade B and 1 grade C blast transferred on Saturday.
Its not even 48 hours past but I know by now the embryos will have implanted or not, so I am sat here either pregnant or not but wont know for another 11 days.

Its awful to say but me and DP haven't been very positive this time. Last time we got 8 eggs from 11 follicles, they all fertilised and we had a grade A and B blast put back and it didn't work.  This time we had 8 eggs again from 16 follicles, 6 fertilized and we had a grade B and C blast put back. Although we know we shouldn't we cant help comparing the 2 and its so desperately hard to stay positive when we had better results last time and still got BFN.

I cant believe the embryos haven't even been in me 48 hours and I already feel like this.
I truly don't know what to do to pick myself up.


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi BabyJeno - First of all massive  

Sorry you are feeling so low.  I am 8dp3dt and can't believe how slowly this is all going.  The day after the transfer I was in bits, really low and teary but as of about last Thursday I felt great.  I think the drugs still in our systems at that point (like you are now) makes use feel really really low straight after ET.  I know i can def tell the difference between me now and a week ago.  I had assumed that the frist week after ET woudl be great after all the stree and everything that had gone before to get there (I really did not think we woudl get this far) and not waitingf ro calls etc but I was totally wrong it was really hard the first couple of days (again I partly blame the drugs!) Not really much I can suggest to help you pout of it other than sleeping (that is what I didmost of the day!) but i will say that there are many many people on these threads who have had a BFN with high quality embryos and a BFP with the lower grade so the grading is not a 100% way of predicting if it will work.

I hope you have some good tv to watch or other distracting but relaxing things to do    
xxxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello you,

I think it's understandable to be so negative after last time - after the heartache you're mentally preparing yourself for bad news (which might I add....has not been delivered yet)

I've only had one cycle myself but from the many stories I've read on here....people get BFN's after seemingly perfect cycles....tons of eggs, 'perfect' blasts....then they go back and get a BFP with average graded eggs etc.

I was upset to only get 7 eggs this year....I felt I'd failed. We donated 4 so only really had 3 to work with - odds were not great. But so far, it's worked.

IMO, if it's meant to be, it will happen. 

I have everything crossed for you both.

L xxx


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi BabyJeano


I know its hard but try not think about the quality of embryos too much, i think each embryo is an amazing opportunity for a BFP! My clinic have never told me what grade the embryo was , i trust them to put back the best embryos they have. It seems strange when others clinics do gove this info but i know i would just go along the same train of thought as yourself si I have never asked.


As Sunny said distraction is the best tactic if you can manage it. Big hugs


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks all, and thanks Dingle, and hey and oh wow ! Im so pleased for you both.
I came off here and off the ** page and we havent told anyone but close friends, but this morning I just feel so low about it all but seeing you got a BFP has spurred me on. Thank you

This is all so so hard.  Its so up and down and the worst thing is the waiting.

Thanks guys, really needed it this morning
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Come back to the ** group so you can share your good news in 7 days!!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

babyjeano i don't think the number of eggs/quality thing necessarily means bfn or bfp i have been surprised to see people with what look like perfect embryos still fail and people who have what looks like almost no chance still succeed. 

think about your second cycle this way perhaps, your body has had a trial run so it knows what to expect this time. 

               

i'm on my 2ww and going mental. at age 42 i'm really scared. but as long as i can manage to get through the next few days.. i still have hope.


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks goldbunny  Its just so hard to stay positive.

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

my first ivf i had best embie of 9 put back and it was 8 cell. i had high expectations - got bfn

2nd time (fet) i said to put 2 back this time to give me more chance and they were the 2nd and 3rd best ones and 6 and 7 cell. i got twins. and they wernt "the best".....

good luck i remember the 2 week wait its excruciating just try and keep busy mentally to pass time on

{hugs} xxxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you
I think I just need something to cling to right now as a BFP seems like just a dream 
xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

all together now.... (sings)

  ... you've got to have a dream.. if you don't have a dream... how you gonna have a dream come true?..


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, you just got to try stay positive, me personnally think we are all in the hands of the gods. I had 2 top class embies transfered last time and had a chemical pregnancy,gutted i was, but was thankful as alot of people dont get that far with there treatment.

I had 2 top class transfered this morning,and as much as i'm worried of a repeat performance, i'm trying to stay positive. Best of luck to you


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Goldbunny, that made me smile

Hi Naddie, and good luck to you too.  Its hard not to compare and think it wont work because it hasnt before, but I know 2nd times can work.  xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better BabyJeano, I am not sure any of this is easy (unless you do periods of denail which seems v easy but I doubt that is good advise!!).  

I sang along Goldbunny and added jazz hands at the end

xx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi baby Jeno. 

I am 3dp5dt and I felt exactly same since yesterday just didn't know who to turn to and felt just really desperate for a signal that this is working considering my both blast survived thaw well and by the time I was in theatre one was fully hatched and one hatching!! I am been completely asymptomatic since et on Friday not even a twitch of ache pain ....nada. Had a good cry yesterday and went out to buy several tests today!! Crazy I know but I am trying to mentally prepare for a bfn on my otd on Saturday....think I will find it easy to cope when I c the negs on the sticks.....

Try to kp busy and watch plenty of comedies Hun .....we need to carry on....xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Dreamtobeamum - we have the same OTD and the same MF diagnosis.  Were you using frozen sperm?
xxxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi sunny

No it is dh sperm we used from the tese procedure in our ivf icsi cycle in jan 12.  What about u? 

How are you felling during this 2ww?? Xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Dreamstobeamon - So extra was frozen when you did your frist cycle?  DH has a (v traumatic) operation a couple of months ago where they went in and were able to find a few that they saved in two frozen viles.  I was soooo nervous on EC day that they woudl not thaw but that God they did and we have go this far.  Now we have got this far I want to go that bit further and get a BFP!!  I have just realised that I am preparing myself so much for a BFN that I have not really thought about what i would do if it were a BFP.  lol  probably same as every other step so far (I was not a greta responder to the drugs so stimmed for an extra 5 days) and be elated for a day or two then worry about the next part.  This just feels like such a big one of the hurdles!  Getting the sperm out in the first place was the biggest so far, then the EC, thawing, fertalisation call, progress calls and ET!  Now The Test.

Feeling physically tip top this 2ww mentally   how are you?
xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

lol i think i know exactly what i will be doing if it's a BFP, i will be in 'mamas and papas', skipping around the room and grinning.


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Lets all hope those BFPs are ours this time round.
We want this so desperately. I know everyone does, otherwise we wouldn't be going on these journeys.
Pray this works


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Hiya

Yep they were frozen on and used for our last 2 fet cycles. 

I will kp my fingers crossed for both of us and everyone else on here xx

Will any of you guys go crazy on poas I went out and bout 5!! Lol 3 frer and 2 boots brand xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Dreamtobeamom, i did that last time, spent £50 on them over one weekend, we go abit over the top at time,    xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Already bought 4 and just today bought another 2!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)




----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol.  ......


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i have four left including the one the clinic gave me. did have 5 but, erm....


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

BabyJeano said:


> Thank you
> I think I just need something to cling to right now as a BFP seems like just a dream
> xx


i know hun, one day at a time, try to enjoy your time with the embie regardless (easier said than done i know) xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hey try reading peoples diaries on here that helps - i did one if u want me put a link on i can xxxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes please put a link on. Still dont feel any brighter this morning and just feel it hasnt worked yet praying im wrong.  xx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Well guys I tested at 4dp5dt with frer and it came positive no dark lines but visibly clear!!!!! Just tested with boots brand and cud see a faint line too.......trying again with frer tonight lol.......I know am mad xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

mind your have more hormone in your morning pee, than you would with your nite time pee, best wishes xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

BabyJeano said:


> Yes please put a link on. Still dont feel any brighter this morning and just feel it hasnt worked yet praying im wrong. xx


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145922.0

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dreamtobeamum - fab news!


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Sunny good luck with your test this morning. I am waiting for mine now!! Xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Dreamtibeamum - v lovely if you to remember but unfortunately AF arrived on Thurs so all over this time 😓good luck to you

Xxxxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear that sunny. It's so heartbreaking when it gets so close and it's all over. But be strong and don't give up, just rest let your body recover and look forward to your next round......xxxxxx

I gave my bloods this am and will know my beta level in an hours time x


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you. Good luck! Let me know how you get on xxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Well ladies beta came back at 250 today.....wohoo xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dreamtobeamum - 250hcg on test day? (just checking) how many embies u put back? (mine was 225 test day)


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Sunny12 said:


> Hi Dreamtibeamum - v lovely if you to remember but unfortunately AF arrived on Thurs so all over this time good luck to you
> 
> Xxxxx


so sorry : ( its all a very cruel game of chance isnt it {hugs}


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dreamstobeamon - congratulations!!!!!! That is brilliant news!      

Now a new wait eh? Lol

So now I have head round bfn my thoughts have turned to my frostie. FET! Did you get a choice between natural or medicated? What happens in a medicated? Do you start on certain day of your cycle? Sorry for all the questions when you should clearly be celebrating!!

Xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hey sunny

i had natural FET they chose that cause i have regular 28 day period cycle

with natural they just keep checking ur womb and then when u have the surge to show gonna ovulate they do the ET and then u get those pessaries to put in. test day 2 weeks after ovulation day (ovulation day equivalent of EC)

if that helps ya

i had to wait 2 periods after my ivf bfn

which co-incided with my bfn review so i sneekily asked her to scan me that day as i was on my period


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Dnt worry sunny ask away I don't mind. Both my fet were medicated as I do not ovulate naturally. I prefer this as so much easy to control he womb lining. I started my burselin injections on day 21 of my last period for a period of 2 weeks then went back to check my ovaries were suppressed. In the meantime I started a period. Then I would continue the injections for a further 2weeks and take my eastradiol tablets to thicken my lining. At the end of the final 2 weeks my lining is usually sufficient (11mm on sucess full cycle)  then take crinone gel for 5 days.....then ready for transfer on the 6th day. I am told to take one crinone gel once a day but I am naught I take one in the evening as well as I naturally have low progesterone. Plus I have read on many forums that doctors prescribe 2 a day, no harm so why not!! 


If u or anyone else wishes to ask any q please feel free. 

I am excited but cautiously nervous after what happened last time. The only difference this time is that my first beta started off very well. On my last fet which resulted in a mc was 21 at first!! Xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Avon Queen said:


> dreamtobeamum - 250hcg on test day? (just checking) how many embies u put back? (mine was 225 test day)


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the information Avon Queen and Dreamstobeamon

Do they bring you in and then they thaw the embro.  I only have one so could it be that I am in there all ready with a full bladder then they could come in and say it has not thawed?  Or do they thaw it beforehand?

xxxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Sunny

They thaw it then call you. My clinic called me at 9.15am to say both my embies thawed well. The process usually take no more than 15 minutes. If they didnt survive thaw i wouldnt have needed to go in.

good luck xx


----------

